# bowmaster portable press for string changes



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

I am thinking of buying one of these presses just for changing strings every other year on my sons mission craze, and my mission endeavor.

Being that is all I'm thinking of using it for, I do not want to spend alot on a press. 

Does anyone have any experience with the bowmaster for changing strings on these types of bows, or thoughts before I order one. 

Please no comments about just buy theis 500 dollar press, I cannot afford thosee.


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

FYI: i have the bowmaster press and have the s hooks for the split limbs and they wont fit my craze cuz the cams are to big. if you have the newer style of split limb adapters they might work!?!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

works awesome for "in the field" repairs and tweaks on the string and cables on all my solid limb bows.
I never did trust the split limb attachments, they just seem sketchy as crap :dontknow:


----------



## Slidewinder (Aug 4, 2012)

I use an 08' bowtech allegiance and have used the bowmaster without the s hooks on a number of occasions for all kinds of things, including string removal.
Works great and you don't need to release a lot of tension to remove a string. I do use a small extra piece of thick leather on each side where the pressure points are for extra cushioning. I think it's a great product if used correctly. I use a simple jobmate folding work table to clamp the bow horizontally while working on it at home. Black and decker or any other folding work table will work fine as well. For holding it vertically while working I use the Apple archery 
bow vise. All still well under the price of even a moderately priced bow vise and I've used this combination for years without an issue.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I have the BM and it will work if you're careful. 

For a little more money the Ratchetlock is much easier to use

As said, I have the BM, the Ratchetlock, and a bench press. The Ratchetlock gets used more than the bench press and the BM never gets used anymore.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have a bowmaster with the older hook style split limb adapters and also the new style adapters that keep the BM away from the string. I also have a Nite Hawk inline stringer that works well but not a quick as the BM.

Neither will allow a full limb relax on my Hoyts without backing the limb bolts out a lot, really a lot. However, by using them in tandem, I can change limbs on my Hoyts without backing off the limb bolts at all.

The axles do not come out easily on split limb bows anyway, so I have to do this to change cams or limbs.

Except for changing cams and/or limbs, I use nothing but the BM.

Unless I am changing limbs


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think I'm going to get one of these then, like I said just so I can do my own string changes, string maintenance, etc.


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

Like was said in earlier posts the cams are too big on the craze for the split limb adaptrs.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, also have a Mission Endeavor that I will use it on to change strings..


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Not sure how handy you are but here are a couple from the DIY forum that may suite your needs and your budget!
costs around $50.00 to $60.00 to make from a harbor freight jack.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321214








If you don't want to buy a harbor freight jack here is one that costs even less built from a pipe clamp. It isn't as full featured but will do the trick for what you are wanting it to do.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=965870&highlight=20.00+press


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

Hey bow bender,,man you sure save me time on here searching for things like string making and DIY things..your like a human search engine, really appreciate your love for this sport and how you help others..gonna make me a press like this as well..hope i didnt hijack this thread by the way lol.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ha I was posting to another thread, it took me 45 min to find a string jig that I knew was on this friggin forum some where. I thought heck one search and I'll have it. After 10 minutes of searching I was so annoyed it became a matter of principle, I had to find it. Took forever but I was able to post the link. It drives me nuts when guys say oh do a search you'll find it. Hell some of these threads are mine and I still have a hard time finding them so I always provide a link or a video if I can find it.

Ge it's just the nice thing to do.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

I occasionally use my bowmaster with the parallel limb adapters...word to the wise....back out your limbs equally to reduce the amount of tension your limbs are under. This will help alleviate the amount of pressure put on the pinch points of the BM press. If you are going to use it to change strings, I would suggest that you wind the tightener all the way in and get the BM stell cable as tight as you can before you start cranking down on it. THis is because changing strings will require you to press in on the limbs alot more than you would just to install a peep or string leech.

When you are done, just remember to tighten your limbs back to their original setting...equal on both sides. Good Luck!!!


----------

